
Rothenberg Says Ad Blocking Is a War Against Diversity and Freedom of Expression - e15ctr0n
http://www.iab.com/news/rothenberg-says-ad-blocking-is-a-war-against-diversity-and-freedom-of-expression/
======
datalist
First of all, him being the "president and CEO of the Interactive Advertising
Bureau" renders any potential discussion based on that statement invalid
anyhow.

Secondly, what is there to discuss in the first place? He certainly is free
not to use any adblockers, just as everyone else is free to use (or not use)
them as well.

Whats next? Discussing the use of black vs dark blue socks? Unless OF COURSE,
he is suggesting to ban, block, "outlaw" adblockers. THAT would be a
completely different issue and an actual war/attack on free choice, the very
thing is appears to criticise.

------
emersonrsantos
Freedom of expression, diversity, freedom of speech aren't top items on
advertiser's agenda. The only item is to put consumption above all else
through huge sums of money.

Why is that in advertising, it is usually a woman that is depicted as

\- a servant of men and children that reacts to the demands and complaints of
her loved ones with a bad conscience and the promise for immediate improvement
(wash, food)

\- a sexual or emotional play toy for the self-affirmation of men

\- a technically totally clueless being that can only manage a childproof
operation

\- female expert, but stereotype from the fields of fashion, cosmetics, food
or at the most, medicine

\- as ultra thin

\- doing ground-work for others, e.g. serving coffee while a journalist
interviews a politician

That's just one stereotype example of this big experiment, probably the
biggest psychological experiment undertaken by the human race that only a few
care about its consequences.

~~~
x5n1
The reason that advertising and consumerism are necessary is that we have a
system in place for people to coerce other people to do things, it's called
the economy. What if people really did not need that much out of other people?
Well then there would be unemployment. The psychological experiment is a
socialization experiment to give everyone something to do, so that the system
can run and distribute resources... more to some and less to others, depending
on how much what they do is valued by other people.

Compare that to other systems, whether people are not working for stuff other
people want. Everything is very expensive, and everyone is very poor. The
system creates a certain order through this psychological experiment. Is that
order good or bad depends on what outcomes you are looking for.

------
bcg1
And in other news... the president of the National Society of Wolves says that
border collies are immoral and hate you for your freedom.

------
ionised
I love the mental gymnastics people like this perform to convince themselves
of their own rhetoric.

It reminds me of the guy from the MPAA who not long ago said that BitTorrent
(the protocol, and the company) and The Pirate Bay were _' an assault on on
our human rights and civil liberties'_.

Right. I wonder how many people he convinced by that utter manure.

------
Nadya
Adorable how clearly the biases are written. Though I guess when you're
preaching to a choir, that's the point. Isn't it?

 _>...They are the future of consumption. They are the future of advertising
and media. They are your childrens’ classmates, your in-laws, the parents of
your future grandchildren_

"These people are close to you. You should care about them!"

 _> Now, you may be aware of a kerfuffle that began about 10 days ago, when an
unethical, immoral, mendacious coven of techie wannabes at a for-profit German
company called AdBlock-Plus_

It's good to see that a few techie _wannabes_ can kick their asses so hard
(with technology) they have to go into a safe space to whine about them.

 _> The latest ad-blocking company is a Web browser startup called “Brave.” It
was launched by former Mozilla CEO Brendan Eich, whose last major investment
was in banning gay marriage in California. _

Ah yes, let's bring something up from 10 years ago to try and discredit and
slander against Eich. Brendan, when's the book about these events coming out?
Your last post about it said you might write one in 18 months time. :) I'm
sure a half-hearted statement with no intention to follow through, but I think
it would be nice to hear your take on it rather than constantly hearing about
it in a way meant to discredit everything you do.

 _> Surveys repeatedly show that upwards of 75% of consumers prefer ad-
supported Internet sites where the content is free over ad-free sites where
they would pay fees for content. Fewer than 10% of consumers want to pay for
content. By driving digital publishers, including some of the most prestigious
news organizations in the world, to impose fees on consumers in order to
continue to support their business and content-development objectives, the ad-
block profiteers are subverting the will of consumers._

Bullshit, bullshit, bullshit. If 10% of the consumers running ad-block are
fucking you over so hard, something is wrong. If those 75% of ad-supporting
consumers are supporting the companies via ads like they claim. What the hell
is the problem? 10% does not a problem make.

 _> Remember that those users represent all races and creeds, and that their
happiness success means your success and happiness, too._

Pander harder to the current ideological trend. Build yourself up as someone
working for "the cause". I'll grab the popcorn for when you inevitably fuck up
in a few years and the hoards come for your job and your head. As has happened
to most every other crusader. I'm sure there is some dirty laundry airing out
somewhere that someone will uncover.

It's a sad thing when noble causes get coopted for nefarious purposes by
narcissists.

------
gPphX
Ad Blocking is wearing a condom while being raped by a pimp.

